# One older guy looking for club



## Two Bucks (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey there, I am an older guy looking for a club in centeral or northern Ga. I am retired and have plenty of time to help out. I enjoy all aspects of a hunting club. I am not interesting in "meat" hunting.  I would rather harvest one really nice buck every few years, than to kill a few small bucks all the time.  

Thanks
Backwater


----------



## bcro (Feb 13, 2012)

*Hancock County Club*

Have well-established club (28+ years) with 492 acres located about 9 miles south of Sparta...looking for a couple of new members...easy access and nice camp...we are safe and responsible...call me if interested.
- Bubba 770/938-0742


----------



## mongocrush1278 (Feb 13, 2012)

Give me a call.  My club is looking for 1 member.  We are in Northern Greene County.  I live in Hendersonville, work at a local FD.  We have 668 acres, 12 total members, $710.  Food plots going in this year.  Have pics of the property and rules and regs if interested.  Be glad to talk to you about our club.

Thanks,
James Nelson
VP Red Line Hunt Club
828-674-4452


----------



## jimbos103 (Feb 16, 2012)

hi
give me a call  my club is looking for some good hunters  1200 acres
770-262-2378


----------



## Buck Hunter (Feb 17, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs two more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com
__________________


----------



## westbrook (May 2, 2012)

Washington County club that has deer, turkey, ducks and hogs. Call 478-552-8811. 500 acres


----------



## KDams (May 3, 2012)

I have 1200 ac in greene co most of the club members are old timers, they sit around camp telling stories and play poker in the club house after evening hunts.The camp has water & elect lots of deer, turkeys, this is a family camp. dues are 600.00 and i have 1 spot open if would like more details give me a call @ 706-367-2639


----------



## joedublin (May 9, 2012)

If you can drive a bit farther, you might want to consider our 516 acre lease in Grady County, SW Georgia. We have several guys in our limited membership of 10 who are classified as "older"guys...in their 60's or early 70's and I am 78. We shoot some deer and turkeys and just generally have a good time with people who become good friends.JOE...352-694-5419( 1 spot open as of tonight).


----------



## Grampy (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a lease in Meriwether county it is 350 acres.  The lease has 3 food plots and has mature timber.  Cost is 500 a year.  We only ride four wheelers on one trail and do not leave it.  Welcome to hunt any stand on property. Call 678-823-3072 if intrested.


----------



## duke13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Have a few openings in Jones county   1200 acres $650  call me at 404-550-5058   bob


----------



## bmixon (Aug 14, 2012)

Checking to see if you found a club yet? If not call me at 478-595-3251.


----------



## RipTorn (Aug 14, 2012)

We'd be pleased to have another older guy....can never have too many.
A good description of our lease & camp can be seen at:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=230266

Let me know if it's something that interests you.
I hope you find what you're looking for ! !


----------



## rdkemp (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a 1000 acre club.  It hasn't been hunted in two seasons. Qdm land with lots of deer,big bucks, turkey, hogs, coons,. Just starting up new club. Dues for first year 1,500.00 toombs county ga. Call or text for pics or info.912-293-9356


----------



## james c smith (Aug 22, 2012)

Club in Talbot County Ga. near Columbus. 784 acres. County water and power in camping area. $660 per year ,deer and turkey needs members. James Smith 770 883 2903. Call for details


----------



## thumbuster (Sep 2, 2012)

small club in Washington county 350 acres 600.00 per year lots of deer and turkeys. call me at 770-527-1526


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2012)

We have openings, PM your name and # for more info. Thanks Madison.


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 13, 2012)

We are looking to fill additional memberships for our Burke
County expansion.

There is one 165 acre tract in Sardis & 250+ acres in Waynesboro.

Both tracts are wooded (about 60% planted pines & 40% hardwoods) with creeks on both tracts.

No electricity or club house on property. (pack in & out)

Bring in your own stands and get set up ASAP.
Get in on the ground floor. (WE ARE FILLING FAST !!!!)

We will have a max of 8 members.

Memberships = $875.yr (first come first serve)


If interested call...(706) 680-6401 between 12pm and 9pm
leave name and number and I will return all calls ASAP.

SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY PLEASE.


----------

